# Captive lightning



## alamocdc (Jan 31, 2006)

I'm certainly not the first to do something like this. My first attempts at something like this were almost 6 months ago and they failed miserably. I'm not one to give up and I'm quite pleased with the outcome. It may not be to your liking and that's fine. The only thing I'm not real thrilled with is that I could have taken the cap down just a bit more. Turned the barrels one at a time and just went by eye. It looks very denim-like, but the medium is cotton print and is NOT cast in PR. Modified SL in silver satin.





Go ahead and rip it to threads.


----------



## DWK5150 (Jan 31, 2006)

Neat that looks really good.


----------



## gerryr (Jan 31, 2006)

That's a very cool idea.  If you didn't cast it in resin, I assume you soaked it with CA?


----------



## alamocdc (Jan 31, 2006)

Yep, about a fourth of a bottle. []


----------



## gerryr (Jan 31, 2006)

Was it a big bottle?[]


----------



## angboy (Jan 31, 2006)

I like it a lot Billy! Very unique and colorful.


----------



## chigdon (Feb 1, 2006)

I like it quite a bit.


----------



## PenWorks (Feb 1, 2006)

Lightning only strikes once, bet you can't do that again []
Super looking pen !


----------



## RussFairfield (Feb 1, 2006)

A quarter of a bottle?? I'll bet that cleared your head.


----------



## pete00 (Feb 1, 2006)

cool......


----------



## alamocdc (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks, all! LOL, Russ. [] That's why they make respirators. []


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Feb 1, 2006)

Brilliant, electrifying, beaming, streaking (the legal kind []) can lamost hear the thunder.


----------



## elody21 (Feb 1, 2006)

Very unique look Billy! I love the way it looks like a thunder storm!    How many bottles of CA was used? I hope you are wearing a good mask! Opps! Sorry. My sons are away at college. I was just being motherly!


----------



## alamocdc (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks again, everyone. Alice, it took just less than 1/4 of a bottle for both blanks. I can't remember if it was a 2 or 4 oz bottle, but I got them from Mannie on the bulk buy. I wasn't wearing my respirator when I started, but quickly discovered that this wasn't a good idea so I donned it when I was able to catch my breath and see again. [:0][]


----------



## JimGo (Feb 1, 2006)

Billy, that's pretty cool!  Great concept, and the results are neat too.  I agree about the shape of the upper barrel, but that's a personal taste issue.

Nice job!


----------



## Dario (Feb 1, 2006)

It is indeed unique and I salute you for trying all these other materials. Good job!  I am sure someone will love to buy that pen.


----------



## Spike (Feb 1, 2006)

whoa.......nice.


----------



## jdavis (Feb 2, 2006)

clever job


----------



## Skye (Feb 3, 2006)

Said it before, say it again, real sweet pen. Gonna fix that top or did you decide to leave a good thing alone?

Reminds me of someone else who did that... what was the feller's name?

So, where's the corduroy love? []


----------

